# What are some hardy hard corals i could possibly keep?



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Setup:

15g (2x1x1ft)
10g sump (about 8g of water)- most of sump is refuge with macro algae
mag 3 return (sump mayby 3 ft from top of display)
korilia 1 powerhead
65w 50/50 pc (i realize any hard corals will probably have to be near the top)
No skimmer. I try to do weekly water changes (probalby do then after a bit over a week, but i usually do like 3-4 gals
I plan to get a skimmer eventually, but just assume im not for the time being.
Tanks been running probably half a year now. Alot of the stuff came from a 10g that i had for a couple years prior to upgrading.

Right now i have:
xenia, mushrooms, zoas, palys, gsp, kenya tree

my most demanding coral right now is probably a blue ridge coral which is growing and regularly extends its polyps.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

you may want to upgrade your lighting for hard corals. in my experience, open brains ans acans are the hardiest of the LPS corals. I also have a pagoda cup that went through world war iii in my tank and has survived. as for SPS, some montipora species like the digitata and capricornis will grow to spite you under the right conditions.

but id say that your lighting is holding you back right now. i think in such a shalllow tank 2-4 t5s would be more than sufficient to grow anything in your tank


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Any kind of shrooms, ricordias or leather corals are pretty hardy.


----------

